# Herf Baltimore,Md



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone wanna herf with me in Baltimore this weekend..?Fly in on thursday for 3 shows at The Lodge Bar in downtown.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

What bad timing. I was supposed to be in the area this week. I got a call on Friday instructing me to stand down on the trip. I may be going next week instead. You guys ever play any clubs in Fayetteville? We've got a cool club down here called Jester's Pub. _Ten Years_ is playing here on 2/3. Killer band. I'm going if I'm in town.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I just might try to get up there to herf and see a show. It would be Saturday night if I do come up.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll try to get down there to see you.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Is there a good place to Herf..


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I found this?

The Havana Club
600 Water Street
Baltimore, MD 21202
Phone: (410) 468-0022


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Headn' out this morning..Lets Herf!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

saw this place. its right down the street from the club. the club is at power plant live.


RedBaron said:


> I found this?
> 
> The Havana Club
> 600 Water Street
> ...


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I am kind of iffy about meeting up tomorrow night. How should I get in touch with you to let you know one way or another?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pm sent


----------

